# Interested in learning some Qigong, no instructors around



## Troubadour (Apr 3, 2015)

Hey, I am looking to learn some meditative martial arts. I don't plan to get heavy into it, as my primary focus is TKD, but I think qigong would really help me with my focus. I've searched online, and there's no schools that teach it anywhere in a reasonable distance away. 

So I guess my question is, is there anything I can start practicing on in the meantime before I find a teacher? I know that nothing can compare, but I figure anything is better than nothing at this point? I've followed some videos online a few times and enjoyed them, but don't know if it's even worth doing.

Thanks!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 3, 2015)

Finding the Still Point. A Beginner's Guide to Zen Meditation by John Daido Loori

And

The Root of Chinese Qigong by Yang Jwing-Ming.

Meditation would be better than Qigong, but you should have a teacher for both. However, IMO, it can be more dangerous to train Qigong without a teacher


----------



## mograph (Apr 4, 2015)

I'm of the mind that without a teacher, we should just learn to _observe_ the process, not intervene in it. By that, I mean it's useful for us to observe our thoughts, emotions and bodily sensations without trying to manipulate or direct them. In one sense, this is mindfulness: an open, accepting, non-judging, non-automatic observation of what's going on in our heads and bodies without any interference from our mental constructs that we've developed over time. In other words, in mindfulness, we observe without automatically _evaluating_ what comes and goes. When I notice something, I go "hm." I log it, but don't judge it or act on it yet.

BTW, mindfulness isn't quite focus, it's more like window shopping with no intent: you just want to see what's out there. Actually, it even has less intent than window shopping: it's more like being an open-eyed tourist in a place you've never heard about, or like seeing a random movie that you know nothing about. You have no expectations, but your eyes are open to all. Then, once you've seen it all (well, within reason), you decide what would be best served by your focus at this time: that's _concentration_, distinct from mindfulness. But mindfulness allows the direction of focus/concentration to the best thing. Without first scanning openly, non-judgmentally with mindfulness, we risk concentrating on something that might not be the best thing at this time.

Make sense?


----------



## marques (Jun 8, 2015)

Without teacher is not the best, but not dangerous. And, anyway, better than nothing.

First you must figure out what is important in qigong (books, youtube, internet...) and what to do to achieve your goals. As an empiric stuff there are too many "trues".
Then start low and progress slowly, without high expectations. Do it daily, even 1 min a day. At some point, you will need a teacher to check out what you're doing. Why not a seminair (1-2 days) far way, from time to time?

This is a good starting point: The Root of Chinese Qigong by Yang Jwing-Ming.Then, there are others more practical.


----------



## yak sao (Jun 10, 2015)

_Meditation For Warriors _by Loren W. Christensen.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 10, 2015)

marques said:


> Without teacher is not the best, but not dangerous. And, anyway, better than nothing.



It depends, if you are sticking with lower level qigong forms you are likely correct, but if you get into some of the higher level Chinese forms or some of the Tibetan stuff it can be dangerous (aka qigong deviation, qigong, psychosis)


----------



## mograph (Jun 10, 2015)

I don't think Qigong would help with focus, while it has other great benefits. I still advocate a combination of two types of meditation: mindfulness and concentration. Look into CDs from Jon-Kabat Zinn: he's the mindfulness meditation authority.

(Mindfulness training is a powerful tool. Psychology has found seen tremendous benefits of mindfulness practices.)


----------



## mograph (Jun 10, 2015)

Oops. Should be "Jon Kabat-Zinn."


----------



## marques (Jun 10, 2015)

Xue Sheng said:


> It depends, if you are sticking with lower level qigong forms you are likely correct, but if you get into some of the higher level Chinese forms or some of the Tibetan stuff it can be dangerous (aka qigong deviation, qigong, psychosis)


For sure. My advice was to start by studying it (to chose smartly, the lower level). Like anything, start low. 
And even at low/easy level, people will drop out soon. Don't worry too much about the danger.


----------



## greytowhite (Jul 17, 2015)

Michael Lomax has a great set of DVDs on his site. While I do not practice his system I have found him to be quite knowledgeable and personable in all of the interactions I've had with him.


----------

